# Transfer of vacation club to children? Questions...



## Maura (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello - my parents bought 2 br platinum week at ocean pointe in FL back in 2000.  They then converted their week into Destination Club points in 2010. They want to transfer the timeshare/deed/points (??) to me and my husband.  

Can anyone let us know the pros/cons of doing this?  Marriott told my father that it would be straightforward and we would enjoy the full benefits that he has now.  We know there is at least one fee of $425 for title transfer.  

Thanks for weighing in on whether this is a good move.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 6, 2013)

Marriott allows family transfers of Weeks with full benefits so, aside from the Destination Club enrollment, once transferred to you the Week(s) will be legally in your name and you will have full usage as well as be responsible for the annual Maintenance Fees.  If you already own then the transferred Week(s) will be added to your existing owner account; if this is your first ownership you'll be given a new account.

But enrolling a Week in the Destination Club doesn't equate to permanently converting a Week to DC Points; it just gives the owner another option to elect annually to convert the Week to DC Points.  Thus when an enrolled Week is sold or otherwise transferred, the DC enrollment does not automatically transfer with the underlying Week.

A Week which is sold on the external market after 6/20/10 is not eligible to be enrolled by the new owner regardless of whether the seller had enrolled it.  For your purposes, a Week which is transferred to a family member may be eligible to be enrolled by the new owner but it may be subject to another enrollment fee.  If you know that you want the Week to be enrolled for your use, I suggest you contact Owner Modifications at 800-443-4391 to ask them specifically about enrollment and any associated fees.


----------



## hawk5 (Apr 6, 2013)

I did contact owner services regarding this exact situation and was told that as long as the week that I would be receiving is already enrolled, once transferred, it would maintain the enrolled status but I would have to prove that I am a family member. There was no mention of another fee.


----------



## m61376 (Apr 7, 2013)

hawk5 said:


> I did contact owner services regarding this exact situation and was told that as long as the week that I would be receiving is already enrolled, once transferred, it would maintain the enrolled status but I would have to prove that I am a family member. There was no mention of another fee.


That makes sense, but I would double-check. In reality your parents could add your name to their account, and down the road you could take their names off the account/deed with their permission, and the enrollment would remain the same, so this is just a simplification of that process.


----------



## jeff76543 (Apr 7, 2013)

Maura, I recently inherited a Destinations Club enrolled Marriott timeshare (which I actually enrolled in DC in 2011 under my father's name, before the timeshare transfer had been completed -- the probate process was very slow and I wanted to enroll the timeshare before the price of enrollment increased).  Before I enrolled the timeshare in the Destinations Club, I asked the same question as you are asking, about the continued enrollment of the timeshare when the transfer of ownership to my name was completed.  I received the same answer as you received and when the transfer of ownership to my name was completed, the timeshare continued to be enrolled.  In addition, there was no need to pay any additional fee to maintain the enrollment in the DC.

Regarding the amount of $425 for title transfer.  If I am not mistaken, you can arrange a much less expensive process for the title transfer.  One title transfer company that has been mentioned positively in a number of TUG threads is Legal Timeshare Transfers.  You might want to consult with them or with another reliable timeshare transfer company.


----------



## Maura (Apr 7, 2013)

m61376 said:


> That makes sense, but I would double-check. In reality your parents could add your name to their account, and down the road you could take their names off the account/deed with their permission, and the enrollment would remain the same, so this is just a simplification of that process.



thank you all so much for responding. I do think this might sound like the simplest way to do it... is it that easy that my parents can simply add my name?  and is there a period of time that they or I need to wait to remove their name?  and, if this works, there would be no need for a title/deed transfer I assume (?)  thanks!


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 8, 2013)

Maura said:


> thank you all so much for responding. I do think this might sound like the simplest way to do it... is it that easy that my parents can simply add my name?  and is there a period of time that they or I need to wait to remove their name?  and, if this works, there would be no need for a title/deed transfer I assume (?)  thanks!


There is still a title transfer needed to add your name to the deed.


----------



## tiel (Apr 8, 2013)

Just curious...how is "family" defined by Marriott when it comes to transfers of weeks?  Is it parent to child only, or are other familial relationships (siblings, aunts/uncles, nieces/nephews) included?


----------

